# Adding vs Subtracting..



## cyberdigger (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd like to open a discussion about clear-coating bottles.. would be interested in all your thoughts, opinions, and experiences.. I've been experimenting with coating sick bottles and thus restoring their clarity, and I'm amazed at how effective one particular combo is.. so far I am not trying anything on decent bottles, these are just junkers, so don't panic.. I want to see how they stand the test of time and stuff first. 
 I also want to know if this is as acceptable to the bottle community as tumbling? Anyone who tumbles realizes they are altering the surface of the glass by scraping some off and then polishing the surface. So if there really are products which can be used to apply to glass which will stay there, not yellow, not get soft and tacky in high heat, not be more susceptible to scratches and wear than glass itself, and will not lose their bond.. even when washed in soap & water, then is it OK?


----------



## diggerdirect (Jun 4, 2012)

Seems feasible to me, 'coated' vs. 'tumbled'. Coated is non destructible in most cases and usually revesible. 
 I've seen excellent results achieved with this 
stuff
 clean bottle thoroughly of any rust, scale, build up or loose flakes with a good cleaner (like clr) and a final rubbing with acetone on a linen cloth. air dry & apply. Rather expensive, thinned out & sprayed on alittle goes along ways.

 [] Al


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Chuck,
 Interesting experiments but as a purist, I would want to be notified if a bottle had it AND I would want it to be removable just in case. Having said that, I wish you success in your endeavor.


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally I see nothing wrong with spraying a clear coat on a bottle to improve its display-ability. As long as the coat is removable with some type of solvent. And it is disclosed that the bottle has been coated when the bottle is sold.

 My opinion is this is a non destructive process that can easily be reversed based on the taste of the current owner of a bottle.


 Chris


----------



## carobran (Jun 5, 2012)

My dad put some kind of clear coat on some bottles years back.

 Those bottles are now a light amber.[8|][8D]

 So ya might wanna take the old coat off and apply a new coat every once in a blue moon.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jun 5, 2012)

The results I seen were on bottles from a private collection, the bases were left untreated as well as old identification tags near the bases were simply sprayed over, very professional job but also pretty easy to identify as having been 'restored', as it should be. I suppose in the hands of an unethical person tho it could be abused. [&o]

 Al


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Carb, that stuff was almost certainly oil-based polyurethane, which does yellow in time, and it's kinda thick and gooey anyhow.. I consider that treatment a failure.. I tried it myself on a bottle about 15 years ago, seemed fine at first.. but for a few years my collection was being stored in the loft of a barn that got quite hot inside there.. anyway when I brought them down and unwrapped them, that sprayed bottle had become one with the newspaper it was wrapped in.. not good!
 My tests are being done with water-based poly, which is non-photochemically reactive, won't yellow, but we'll have to see what else might go wrong.. 
 I totally agree with everybody about the importance of disclosure when selling one, but I'm sure it happens a lot anyway.. now that I know how to tell if it's been done, I realize there's a couple I've bought which indeed were coated.. the razor blade test is highly effective, just try scratching the bottle.. if it's coated, the blade will make it pretty obvious!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

I would think an acrylic coating would be harder and stay clearer than a urethane?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

That's what I'm working with, and hoping will be the case..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

This stuff is also showing signs of promise for the outsides of bottles.. especially on hazy & lightly scratched black glass and dark colored bottles..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[8|] You do realise by doing this you are adding something to the bottle that is not original to it?. I dont feel that coating bottles is anymore ethical than tumbling them. neither approach is the way to go without disclosure upon selling the item. having said this, the only advantage that I would place with coating, is it is at least somewhat removable or reversible, if done responsibly. I believe that tumbling is more a comfortable thing with collectors than coating, at least when done correctly. ......Andy


----------



## carobran (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally I'd prefer coating over tumbling,Anybody ever tried to un-tumble a tumbled bottle? I don't think it would work out too good. I don't coat or tumble my bottles but I'd rather coat it and be able to reverse it if I or someone else wanted to than tumble it and never be able to bring back that glass that was polished away.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes Andy, I do indeed realize all the potential negative implications of such a thing, that's why I started this post. 

 Anybody could figure this out on their own and sell their coated bottles to people who might not appreciate not having known in advance of purchase, and if I wanted to get away with that I wouldn't be sharing with the group.. if we are going to teach each other something, in this case how to coat a bottle, how we feel about coating bottles, and how to ID a coated bottle, it should happen here for all to see..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[8D] I didnt mean to impune your reasons for the post. You asked about how we felt about the process, and I stated my feelings on the subject. I dont feel that either process is acceptable, especially on resold items without at least, disclosure........


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

No worries Andy!  Remember the razor blade trick at least.. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[] Yes I believe that would work quite well!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

It will.. even a screwdriver would work... 

 ...if anybody really hates the idea of even discussing this, click HERE


----------



## gotthefever (Jun 6, 2012)

What a bunch of morons,coating bottles really???? That has to be the lamest idea I have heard in a long time. What a bunch of rookies.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, this rookie moron thanks you for your eloquent opinion! [] Have a super day, sweetness!!


----------



## epackage (Jun 6, 2012)

Mrs. Mulvaney must be so proud of her little bundle of bitterness...[8|]


----------



## carobran (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: gotthefever
> 
> What a bunch of morons,coating bottles really???? That has to be the lamest idea I have heard in a long time. What a bunch of rookies.


 
 Does whatever kind of fever you have(malaria?? Typhoid??) make you like this or are you  an idiotic pimple on the face of the bottle collecting community just cause you wanna be?[8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 6, 2012)

It sounds like someone that got totally screwed in the past in which case I can ALMOST understand the misdirected anger.
 Anyhow, a clear coat of a common bottle or even not that common a bottle if it's real bad is fine. I had one that if near minty may have brought $150 but in such poor condition I may have been able to sell it on the bay for $1 (if I offered free shipping). It was a fun but failed experiment.
 The key is, as mentioned, disclosure. That or just smash the sucker.[][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 6, 2012)

Let's not give our mild-mannered new member any more attention than he deserves.. []

 I'm hoping this thread will turn out to be a valuable learning experience for everyone, whether they like the idea or not.
 I can say this right off.. this is NOT a magic cure for sickness! The best results I've gotten so far are on very very light haze and very shallow surface scratches. I was hoping that by coating them I could get the same look as when they are wet, and sometimes they approach that, but not consistently. Right now I'm staring at one I coated inside yesterday and it looked great this morning, but when I came home from work, it had gone sick on me again. So, now it's sick AND has a clear coat on it.. not very productive, eh? []

 I will be running more tests in the coming days and will keep you all apprised of my findings.. anyone else who wishes to contribute productively or at least politely, please feel free..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll tell you this.
 My failed experiment consisted of 
 One ultra sick flask with broken top. I mean I was brushing out tablespoons of fluff.
 Some fiberglass repair resin and hardener from an auto body repair kit.
 Paint thinner.

 It's been about 7 years and while it doesn't feel sticky, it just doesn't feel right.
 It's something I could never put in a window.

 Not enough hardener or just a bad idea.[][][][][][][][][][]

 The top is the biggest disaster, but the second try I've lived with. My color matching with model paint wasn't the best. 
 The first try was food color, don't bother. That was back to clear in a few days. [][][]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jun 8, 2012)

Very interesting idea.  Have you tried any of the acrylic floor finishes, for example, Aqua Pro.  Stuff is sweet on oak, my home is 100 years old, with oak floors in all rooms, and all have been done in this.  Beats the clear poly like a rented mule.


----------



## Dugout (Jun 10, 2012)

Once a painter, always a painter. Hope you find success!


----------



## peejrey (Jun 16, 2012)

*BUMP FOR CYBERDIGGER*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2012)

Yo Peej.. thanx, I forgot all about this!!  []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 17, 2012)

Well  cyberdigger  Charles,  I decided to tell you about a product that Thatcher Glass Mfg. Co. had and used back when I worked there was called NU-Glass.  It was sprayed onto glass production pieces but I was never able to find out what it was chemically.  I never did either.   The amazing thing was it seemed to work.  I tried to get some to try on sick bottles but without any success.  RED Matthews


----------



## peejrey (Jun 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Well  cyberdigger  Charles,  I decided to tell you about a product that Thatcher Glass Mfg. Co. had and used back when I worked there was called NU-Glass.  It was sprayed onto glass production pieces but I was never able to find out what it was chemically.  I never did either.   The amazing thing was it seemed to work.  I tried to get some to try on sick bottles but without any success.  RED Matthews


 
 Hey Red, Read this: http://ebookbrowse.com/nu-glass-msds-pdf-d276459667
 Gives a little info..


----------

